
Update: Hacker Scouts and the BSA  - jamesbritt
http://hacker-scouts.org/blog/update-hacker-scouts-and-bsa
======
jamesbritt
Very thoughtful letter sent by Hacker Scouts in response to the Boy Scouts of
America threatening to sue over the use of the common word "scouts."

There is one section that bothers me.

 _At bottom, if the Boy Scouts are willing to allow the Hacker Scouts to keep
their name, the Hacker Scouts will make whatever reasonable concessions the
Boy Scouts require to protect their trademark going forward._

I'd prefer the Hacker Scouts to not suggest that it is up to the BSA to
_allow_ them to use the word scouts. This strikes me as a roundabout
concession to the BSA's initial claim.

It might have been better phrased as, "At bottom, if the Boy Scouts are
willing to forego legal action against the Hacker Scouts ..."

